# Great light for plowers on a budget



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...p?ie=UTF8&qid=1290017449&sr=8-1&condition=new

I just picked one of these up and it is AWESOME!!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's a pretty good price from what I have seen....


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a nice video of it in action!!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

This sure seems like advertising without saying so. 

Get what you pay for I say.


----------



## Sound Man (Nov 16, 2010)

i am not advertising at all!! i just got this light for this winter and for the price you can not beat it. the craftsmanship is amazing for the price. and the reviews are positive. why do people have to be such ********. i was only sharing some info.


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks I will be ordering a red one. Looks like a good light.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

i got a whelen guardian last year at the end of the season for the same price from a place called fleet safety


----------



## phen440 (Oct 26, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_705wt_1139

i just picked up one of these. 10 bucks more and draws barely any power. very very bright


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

yes wolo light is nice for the price maybe i chould have gought one in blue but i got code3 mini for a good deal may get one for a back up though


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Magnets are crap in Wolo.....bought the same light and it blew off going 50 mph down a county road. Called Wolo and they told me it was only made for 10 mph. They told me for my application I should buy a permanent mount light.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Not going to comment on the light but will just share this saying I learned along time ago. "Buy Cheap, get Cheap" and my other favorite "saving a few penny's now may cost you many more later"


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1333560 said:


> Not going to comment on the light but will just share this saying I learned along time ago. "Buy Cheap, get Cheap" and my other favorite "saving a few penny's now may cost you many more later"


Can't say you're wrong....I'm guessing if I called you and told you what happened, you'd make good on it as opposed to saying that "the fine print tells you that you shouldn't use these with a vehicle in motion".

Do you have a recommendation for a similar lower cost, yet quality light bar from your shop? LED or Rotory is fine.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

That light is a spin off of an older model SVP. I'm not going to Diss the light because you got what you wanted and for the price. Nothing wrong with that. I'm partial to the rotator lights anyhow. I wish you lotsa luck with it and don't let people get you down. Just one bit of advise... if your plugging it into your cigarette lighter... watch the heat coming off the plug. If you get a chance also stock up on some bulbs. Make sure you get a good seal if you should open that up and wax up the lense... Rain X works well helps keep the snow and ice off it.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

SkiJohnnyB;1332711 said:


> Magnets are crap in Wolo.....bought the same light and it blew off going 50 mph down a county road. Called Wolo and they told me it was only made for 10 mph. They told me for my application I should buy a permanent mount light.


Dude that's sucks. Those magnets were the first thing I thought of when I saw this model.


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

Had The same thing happen with mine last winter. Blew right off the top of the truck at like 45 mph. Hey it slid really nice down the road after it fell off.... lol.. It sits too high off the roof for a magnet mount.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I found a guy who sells led's on ebay for really cheap. I mounted them inside the cabs of my trucks, by getting 1 1/2" aluminum L channel and some adjustable L brackets to mount to rear of cab. Each light is 22 led's and 6 fit real well inside the truck. I also picked up a front window 18 led light that plugs in from the same guy for each truck. The ones for the rear are some of the brightest I have seen. The front one is average. The 22 led's came w a box that has 3 operational modes.
You can find him on ebay under snow plow lights he is the only u.s. seller and has free shipping on everything.
I can honestly it costs me including making my bracket that it costs me about $80 per truck to buy and install. I do go a little over board on the install as I make everyone look as good as I can.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

How about some pictures..


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Unfortunately there is not one manufacturer that I know of that will guarantee the light on any vehicle while in motion. I get the "why do they make a magnetic mount lightbar then" comment all the time. Just keep in mind that several factors go into mounting any magnetic mount bar on your roof and will effect how well is stays on. The magnets themselves, the contact with the vehicle, the amount of room between the roof and the bottom of the bar, the curvature of the bar, etc... Even if you bought it from us we would not have any way to replace the bar.  We sell thousands of magnetic mount bars yearly and inevidibly we see 1 or 2 a year fly off. Why it happens I will never know but it does happen so just be carefull and keep your magnets and your roof clean.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I took some pics and will be posting them.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Day light photos of the lights and mounting bracket I talked about. Will get some night phots up soon as well.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

More pics of the light install.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Last pics of install


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

those light bars from WOLO are garbage....

there are mag mount dual rotator CODE 3 420 bars to be had for just a little bit more..

and you can get a FEDERAL SIGNAL highlighter for the same price......

DONT BUY JUNK GUYS.......talk to your favorite strobe guy and he will hook you up...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Strobesnmore;1345700 said:


> inevidibly we see 1 or 2 a year fly off. Why it happens I will never know but it does happen so just be carefull and keep your magnets and your roof clean.


and this is why mostly if someone wants mags i steer them into the 250# mags X 4....i don't care what is happening if you swap mags out to a better unit they WILL NOT fly off...the mags i use are CRAZY strong...i mean most people can't even believe how tight they stick.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

DAMN SKI JOHHNY..........why you dig up a post over a year old....????


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a wolo aurora. Bought it in a hurry several years ago, just thought it would last the season. This will be the fourth year and even though I've had to repair the motor drives, I love the look of the old school rotators on my dump truck. And it hasn't blown off yet!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

You're lucky- WOLO is basement level junk.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Dissociative;1348281 said:


> those light bars from WOLO are garbage....
> 
> there are mag mount dual rotator CODE 3 420 bars to be had for just a little bit more..
> 
> ...


Thanks for finally offering a couple suggestions of similar price...that is why I posted


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

SkiJohnnyB;1349382 said:


> Thanks for finally offering a couple suggestions of similar price...that is why I posted


cool, glad you got the info you wanted.....sometimes we get caught up shop talkign and forget the real questions..LOLThumbs Up


----------

